# I'd date a much older woman who took care of herself physically



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

I've been entertaining the idea of what it'd be like to date older women, and for the most part what turned me off is physicality-wise. However, after some searching on the internet for pictures of older women who stay in shape and take care of themselves, I think I would be very open to dating older women regardless of how old as long as she was physically in decent shape.

Now, for me this is kind of a relief because I was under the impression that I would never date an older woman by many years, and this belief was held in place due to the fact I hardly see women over a certain age take care of their health to compete with younger, more naturally fit women.

In other words, if you older ladies, regardless of your age, took care of yourself physically you'd probably be in good competition with younger women, at least in my eyes. To me, this is an awesome thing to know! It just means less restrictions on who I can date, and the same goes for women of whom they can date.

One thing I have noticed though is that many older people let themselves go physically and that is where most of the sexual appeal loses my attention and probably the attention of most men.

Idk, just some thoughts


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

This thread is as beneficial for women as a thread started by a woman saying she would date a much older man who is socially confident and is sexually experienced is for men.

Just sayin'.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

It is not nice to say "I would date you as long as you stay hot"

No any womans purpose of life is to stay hot because of a man. Why would any older woman take a younger guy who is going to judge her looks every day? Wrinkles and fat would be count.. *** would be measured when it is 1 inch lower than 10 years ago... Do a favor and leave older women alone.


----------



## Marvel Fantatic (Aug 23, 2012)

Every man in his 20s should experience an older woman


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

Well, I'd feel a little offended if I were an older woman reading this. Not everyone can look young forever, and that's not because they don't take care of themselves, but because they cannot stop the aging process. 

A pretty face and a nice body alone won't hold a relationship together. You have to look deeper than the surface to find what will...though I'm not telling you anything you don't already know, right? You seem like a smart guy, so I don't understand why you place so much importance on looks. The outside will get the attention of others, but the inside is what will keep their attention.


----------



## em violet (Apr 21, 2011)

SnowFlakesFire said:


> It is not nice to say "I would date you as long as you stay hot"
> 
> No any womans purpose of life is to stay hot because of a man. Why would any older woman take a younger guy who is going to judge her looks every day? Wrinkles and fat would be count.. *** would be measured when it is 1 inch lower than 10 years ago... Do a favor and leave older women alone.


i dont think thats what he means. hes not saying that he only bases dating older women on looks. im sure there are alot of other factors that go into it. but one of the main factors is if their physical health is good, not if they are hot looking. saying that hes saying that isnt fair to him. saying some one is "hot looking" is very vague and leaves out alot of details and for him there could be alot of factors that go into physical health.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

believe it or not, there actually are a lot of things you can control as you age, but not everything. all i meant to say was that if a woman who is "older" and able to take care of herself physically, she can maintain a very appealing figure. i am not arguing that it is easier for people as they age, but all i'm saying is that a mature woman who takes good care of herself physically has great potential to be physically attractive to men her jr by decades! well, at least in my mind. now, is she going to have the same "glow" or vibrancy? likely, no, but that doesn't matter much to me and i'm sure many men.

and yes, i am aware physicality is only a small margin of what an overall "attractive" woman is made of. i could not date a woman i had no connection with, or one i didn't respect, but this thread was made to address one aspect of the "attraction" factor: physical appeal.

i could be wrong, but people do seem to let themselves go the more they age, and you can blame that on a drop in metabolism all you want, but it is controllable to a large extent.

i didn't mean this thread to be offensive. it was late at night (earlier in the morning) and a spur of the moment thing. personally, i found it to be relieving as i was more narrow-minded about dating selection previously before this thread, but that's me. anyway, take it how you will.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

This thread comes across as "Hey old broads, as long as you still look good I'll throw you a bone."

I don't think older women are keeping themselves fit so they bang guys in their 20s.


----------



## phoenixwright (Jun 22, 2011)

I had sex with a 34 year old woman at 26 (well I was close to 27 at the time so it really only counts as a 7+ year age difference, not 8 ). Does that count? Does my "cougar hunter" achievement pop up yet? I'm probably too old for 34 to really be considered a "cougar". lol. She referred to herself as a craddle robber while she was giving me a blowjob. I couldn't help but laugh at that.



Double Indemnity said:


> This thread comes across as "Hey old broads, as long as you still look good I'll throw you a bone."
> 
> I don't think older women are keeping themselves fit so they bang guys in their 20s.


Surely it's flattering when guys in their 20s find you attractive though no? In one of my meetup groups, I had an interest in this woman who turned out to be almost 40. I was shocked at her age. And another that was 5 years my senior (she started her undergrad degree in 1999 and in her generation, they had Gr. 13 in Ontario. So she was 5 years my senior). At the time I thought she was around my age. And there is this other hottie in one of my meetup groups whose in her 30s (don't know if it's early, mid or late 30s though).

Admittedly, my personal preference is for younger women. Because chances are we're probably more likely to be a better personal fit for each other (has nothing to do with looks). 2nd preference, women around my age. 3rd preference, older women. But I love older women. It's just it's less likely for there to be any long-term potential.

If there are any hot cougars, pumas, MILFs, craddle robbers, whatever you want to call yourselfs, near the Toronto area (or visiting, whatever) that want to corrupt a cute young guy, PM me ladies. 8)


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

phoenixwright said:


> I had sex with a 34 year old woman at 26 (well I was close to 27 at the time so it really only counts as a 7+ year age difference, not 8 ). Does that count? Does my "cougar hunter" achievement pop up yet? I'm probably too old for 34 to really be considered a "cougar". lol. She referred to herself as a craddle robber while she was giving me a blowjob. I couldn't help but laugh at that.
> 
> Surely it's flattering when guys in their 20s find you attractive though no? In one of my meetup groups, I had an interest in this woman who turned out to be almost 40. I was shocked at her age. And another that was 5 years my senior (she started her undergrad degree in 1999 and in her generation, they had Gr. 13 in Ontario. So she was 5 years my senior). At the time I thought she was around my age. And there is this other hottie in one of my meetup groups whose in her 30s (don't know if it's early, mid or late 30s though).
> 
> ...


Well, it's flattering when any guy of legal age finds me attractive.

My personal preference is older. Second preference is men around my age. Third preference is younger. It's fun to have sex with a younger guy because they can **** like champs. But there isn't much appeal after that, at least for me and at this stage in my life.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I guess I've had similar revelations. Like maybe I'd be okay with dating guys who are under 5'6 (as long as other things aren't small too), balding (as long as he shaves his head), has blue eyes (as long as he isn't a horrible kisser like previous experiences with blue-eyed men), or eats meat (as long as he reduces his meat consumption significantly). This would significantly expand the number of men I could potentially date.

I don't really consider 7 years to be a big age difference since my dad was 7 years younger than my mom (she's dead). More than 10 years is where you get into cougar territory. The biggest age difference I've ever had was when I was 32 and I slept with a 19 year old. Actually I slept with quite a few college boys but that was the youngest. But I kind of have a theory that you can date women of higher quality if you are willing to date older women since they are less popular in general. I think my mom was much higher quality than my dad.


----------



## em violet (Apr 21, 2011)

komorikun said:


> I guess I've had similar revelations. Like maybe I'd be okay with dating guys who are under 5'6 (as long as other things aren't small too), balding (as long as he shaves his head), has blue eyes (as long as he isn't a horrible kisser like previous experiences with blue-eyed men), or eats meat (as long as he reduces his meat consumption significantly). This would significantly expand the number of men I could potentially date.


that is still very detailed.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

komorikun said:


> I guess I've had similar revelations. Like maybe I'd be okay with dating guys who are under 5'6 (as long as other things aren't small too), balding (as long as he shaves his head), has blue eyes (as long as he isn't a horrible kisser like previous experiences with blue-eyed men), or eats meat (as long as he reduces his meat consumption significantly). This would significantly expand the number of men I could potentially date.
> 
> I don't really consider 7 years to be a big age difference since my dad was 7 years younger than my mom (she's dead). More than 10 years is where you get into cougar territory. The biggest age difference I've ever had was when I was 32 and I slept with a 19 year old. Actually I slept with quite a few college boys but that was the youngest. But I kind of have a theory that you can date women of higher quality if you are willing to date older women since they are less popular in general. I think my mom was much higher quality than my dad.


Some of these qualities you prefer in men I thought you were joking at first. I still don't know what to make of it but I guess to each their own! I suppose you're a vegetarian? The blue-eyed thing is kind strange (I'm blue-eyed and I know I'm a good kisser). The balding this is understandable and the height thing from my view.

Btw, I'm baldingbut i'm supremely attractive so it doesn't count. jk. I'm beginning to be more and more unrealistic of my attraction-level, and i find it kind of amusing


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

The age gap because of a NUMBER is stupid. Saying you wouldn't because of maturity or sexual appeal reasons is understandable.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Double Indemnity said:


> This thread comes across as "Hey old broads, as long as you still look good I'll throw you a bone."
> 
> I don't think older women are keeping themselves fit so they bang guys in their 20s.


Maybe some are? I wouldn't doubt it.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Double Indemnity said:


> Third preference is younger. It's fun to have sex with a younger guy because they can **** like champs.


Plus you can bounce quarters off of our cute little asses, according to leonardess.


----------



## Lexortiz (Sep 13, 2012)

*well sir....*


 I think as we get older our appreciation for age also changes. Of course it is due to the fact that we are aging as well, but with life lessons we mature in our taste also. But of course, if anyone looks great and takes care of themselves we would be attracted to them. And I have to say that older is better in lots of was: patience, wisdom and experience. Case in point: great sex. Lol


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Why would an older woman want to seriously date a younger man?


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Ha, me too...


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

diamondheart89 said:


> Why would an older woman want to seriously date a younger man?


Because we're not all stereotypically-immature party animals.


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

I don't what was wrong with the OP at all.

Just people looking for something to complain about I guess.


----------



## em violet (Apr 21, 2011)

diamondheart89 said:


> Why would an older woman want to seriously date a younger man?


maybe cuz she fell in love with one...btw love u diamond, miss u girl <3


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

srschirm said:


> Because we're not all stereotypically-immature party animals.


Yeah but that percentage is sadly very low. Plus if he's a lot younger it'll rarely work out because you'll want very different things out of life. I'm all for dating younger men seeing as how my bf is younger than me, but it has to be within a few years difference. I'd say older man/younger woman is a lot more common and likely to work for longer because men can always produce sperm. Older women usually have flings with younger men because eventually the men get to the point where they won't kiss and then it doesn't work anymore. Of course there are exceptions to the rule, namely people who don't care about kids n stuff.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Lol "won't kiss" damn you autocorrect. I meant 'want kids'.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

Canucklehead said:


> Plus you can bounce quarters off of our cute little asses, according to leonardess.


I'm going to the bank to get a roll of quarters.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm kind of afraid of dating guys in their 40s because of the smooshy erection problem. Is it healthy to take viagra/cialis everyday? And many have kids. uke 

It's nice that they have more money though.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Be careful, just had one break my heart!


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

komorikun said:


> I'm kind of afraid of dating guys in their 40s because of the smooshy erection problem. Is it healthy to take viagra/cialis everyday? And many have kids. uke
> 
> It's nice that they have more money though.


I've never been with a 40 year old but you really scare me with this talk. Agree about the money. I don't think I would mind the kids.

My ex ruined me for ever trying to have a relationship with a younger guy. What would be your ideal age of the guy you settle down with?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Double Indemnity said:


> I've never been with a 40 year old but you really scare me with this talk. Agree about the money. I don't think I would mind the kids.
> 
> My ex ruined me for ever trying to have a relationship with a younger guy. What would be your ideal age of the guy you settle down with?


I'm 36 (you already know that), so I guess maybe 30-33 would be good. I'm actually more physically attracted to younger guys but I think in large cities most educated men don't want to settle down till age 28 or 30. The actual age doesn't matter that much to me. I just have to attracted to them and they need to interested in a serious relationship.

But I don't really have experience looking for a guy in a serious fashion. I always just banged a whole bunch of guys and if one called me back then...BOOM....new boyfriend.


----------



## ThrashtilDeath (Mar 21, 2009)

diamondheart89 said:


> Why would an older woman want to seriously date a younger man?


Much of the time it's not about wanting to, but _having_ to. A lot of older guys (especially with money) are not looking to date older women because they can just as easily get young women who are still attractive, able have kids and don't have the baggage that goes along with many women who are 35+


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

srschirm said:


> Be careful, just had one break my heart!


Already? Sorry to hear


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Canucklehead said:


> Plus you can bounce quarters off of our cute little asses, according to leonardess.


Haha, bad image


----------



## Propaganda (Oct 26, 2010)

Advice for young guys dating an older women: be yourself, she will see right through your bull****.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

komorikun said:


> But I don't really have experience looking for a guy in a serious fashion. I always just banged a whole bunch of guys and if one called me back then...BOOM....new boyfriend.


Were you interested in just sex or something more usually with those experiences? Just curious. Nothing wrong with having sex but it gives me a good indication of some women's as well as men's motives


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

bwidger85 said:


> Were you interested in just sex or something more usually with those experiences? Just curious. Nothing wrong with having sex but it gives me a good indication of some women's as well as men's motives


Initially, but I was open for more. I've never had much friends so it's nice to have a boyfriend to do things with.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

komorikun said:


> Initially, but I was open for more. I've never had much friends so it's nice to have a boyfriend to do things with.


So basically the guys didn't call back? I find that kind of strange


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

bwidger85 said:


> So basically the guys didn't call back? I find that kind of strange


Most didn't. Some did. It's pretty common. Most were pretty attractive so I'd imagine they could pick and choose who they'd date. Guys will bang anything that is half-way decent looking. Why do you find it strange?

If you don't want that to happen you have to be more serious in your dating. Go on at least 3 dates before having sex and suss them out. I'm not sure which strategy is better.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

bwidger85 said:


> Already? Sorry to hear


Yep, thanks man. Details may be forthcoming.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

komorikun said:


> Most didn't some did. It's pretty common. Most were pretty attractive so I'd imagine they could pick and choose who they'd date. Guys will bang anything that is half-way decent looking. Why do you find it strange?
> 
> If you don't want that to happen you have to be more serious in your dating. Go on at least 3 dates before having sex and suss them out. I'm not sure which strategy is better.


If a guy was attractive and able to pick and choose who'd he'd want to date then why would he have sex with someone he wouldn't want to date? Are you saying women are different somehow?

I think men are more sexually deprived on average which explains why most men appear to be horn dogs. If women were in our positions they would do the same thing.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

bwidger85 said:


> If a guy was attractive and able to pick and choose who'd he'd want to date then why would he have sex with someone he wouldn't want to date? Are you saying women are different somehow?


Because he wants to bang lots of women. Of course, women are different. I'm kind of ****ty but still way pickier than most guys. I was very attracted to all the guys I slept with. Almost none of them were "meh". But I guess I was "meh" for them. I can't say for sure if I wanted to date all of them since I didn't really know them but I would have given it a shot or at least gotten regular sex for a while. I was sexually deprived.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

komorikun said:


> Because he wants to bang lots of women. Of course, women are different. I'm kind of ****ty but still way pickier than most guys. I was very attracted to all the guys I slept with. Almost none of them were "meh". But I guess I was "meh" for them. I can't say for sure if I wanted to date all of them since I didn't really know them but I would have given it a shot or at least gotten regular sex for a while. I was sexually deprived.


Women are different because they are pickier? Explain


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I tend to gravitate towards older women for some reason, but I'm really not that picky about physical appearance. I feel more comfortable around them and have an easier time being myself.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

hold the phone!!!

we have a winner!



Sphere said:


> I'd date an older women just for the intense conversations, mindgasms and experienced flirting. Those things are much more important than sex and looks in a relationship imo.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

As flattered as I was by that one 80-year-old who said I was gorgeous, I don't think I could have dated her. Anyway she's dead now.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Ape in space said:


> As flattered as I was by that one 80-year-old who said I was gorgeous, I don't think I could have dated her. Anyway she's dead now.


no I'm not.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Ape in space said:


> As flattered as I was by that one 80-year-old who said I was gorgeous, I don't think I could have dated her. Anyway she's dead now.


Don't know why but I burst out laughing at your post. :lol


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

foe said:


> Don't know why but I burst out laughing at your post. :lol


yeah, i was about say something but then i realized he _may _of been joking so i laughed to myself


----------



## em violet (Apr 21, 2011)

bwidger85 said:


> I think men are more sexually deprived on average which explains why most men appear to be horn dogs. If women were in our positions they would do the same thing.


i disagree there are some women who can be just as sex deprived or horn dogs as men seem to be. but that doesnt mean they are ****s or anything


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Nothing sexier than an older woman.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

well. got me a date with a younger man tomorrow. very nervous. yes. I am humblebragging.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

leonardess said:


> well. got me a date with a younger man tomorrow. very nervous. yes. I am humblebragging.


gl have fun


----------



## Rainbat (Jan 5, 2012)

Best decision you'll ever make.

That's coming from someone who's dated exclusively older women (youngest I've been with is 23, oldest is 35).

But then again, I dated them because they weren't complete ditzes and had their **** together.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

bwidger85 said:


> gl have fun


thanks, I think I will be able to do just that. usually I sabotage these things, but not this time. so far.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

just to sort of... compare notes, I guess. 

this person I'm going out with - he is moving to pursue his Master's in physics in a few days, so I figured what the hell. 

I asked him, "when are you going to let me get my hands on your dark matter?" 

apparently, this is the line he was waiting for. I know. I can't believe it either. 

this is the first time in my life I've actively approached and done my fair share of the pursuing, following and interpreting signals, etc etc. the stuff you guys have to do on a regular basis if you are going to get anywhere. I really, really do not know how anyone does this more than once in their lifetime. It's enough to make one have a terminal case of nausea.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

I'm proud of you Leonardess! Looking forward to a report.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

thanks srs! will post an update afterwards.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

leonardess said:


> just to sort of... compare notes, I guess.
> 
> this person I'm going out with - he is moving to pursue his Master's in physics in a few days, so I figured what the hell.
> 
> ...


congrats! did you do this online?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

bwidger85 said:


> congrats! did you do this online?


thanks! no, it was all face to face. now I get to go through the wondering if he'll actually show up or if this is all a game.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

I'm sure he'll show up.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I hope you're right. I'm trying not to let my negative inner voice get the better of me. it's hard though, when it mocks me with that French accent. 

seriously though, if this is what guys have to go through to set something up, no wonder it doesn't happen more often. 

i can see where y'all - some of you, anyway - feel like you have to psyche yourself up into some kind of god-like status just to do this, in order to cover up a lack of confidence. I'm not trying to start a gender war here, really not, I can just see how the dynamics would work in these situations. 

I can also understand why people will say things like "just be yourself", *but* I can also understand how useless that advice would be for many when trying to approach the opposite sex. 

I have to hand it to this guy - I am aware I'm not an approachable person to begin with so it could not have been very easy to just ask me point blank if i was married, and continue on from there. I'm sure I wasn't that responsive. my reply was just a basic no I'm not. Most of what has been said between us has been from him. but then, when it starts to become obvious that someone is interested on some level, I become incredibly tongue-tied and simply don't know what to say, and then instantly question it to make sure I'm not making a mistake. and then I re-question to make doubly sure. And then I figure I'm going to be eventually thrown aside anyway. 

Gah. what a mess. most of that last paragraph was spoken in a French accent.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

leonardess said:


> thanks! no, it was all face to face. now I get to go through the wondering if he'll actually show up or if this is all a game.


damn, nice! that takes guts! i don't think i would of even said that "dark matter" stuff lol haha. maybe i should use it next time? jk


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

like i said, i'm all for girls doing the approaching. i don't view it as "wrong". if you aren't meeting men or the type of men you want, then why not approach them if you aren't already (besides the fear part)? some people aren't afraid to approach (women included). it isn't the sex that matters, but it is the same fear people have about this stuff (what will people think, say, how will i be perceived? etc). i can understand if a girl gets lots of offers already, then i can understand why she doesn't really need to approach, but for the girls who aren't getting what they want or aren't getting approached, why not? same stuff for women as men. men can be passive-aggressive like women and vise versa. it just depends on what you want to do.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

he showed..........


oh go on. ask me how it went.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

I was just thinking of you! Do tell!


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Deeeeeetails!


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

The suspense is killing me.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

This better be one helluva post.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I've deleted this several times. but what the hell, here goes. I just want to say right now there was no sex involved so forget about that. 

I knew that due to various circumstances we would be able to get together for only a couple of hours at most. 

It was all I hoped it would be and so much more. we talked about astrology and birth charts, the higgs-boson particle and dark matter, solar cycles, etc etc. we talked for a couple of hours. we talked about ourselves and how we see the world, and so on. 

It's definitely a mutual attraction and it was very fun for both of us. 

it was interesting. at one point I told him that I thought he was adorable from the moment I first saw him. I told him I was in disbelief that he saw me the way it was now obvious he saw me. He said I need more confidence, because I definitely have "it". 

It was surreal. This is the first time I have ever gone after someone I am attracted to. It feels so......strange. After the first half hour or so, all the neg-speak seemed to disappear (mostly). 

I have to say though, that I had to move things along. I had to suggest that he sit next to me instead of across the table. I had to move in for the kiss. I had to keep things moving along. Not that I'm complaining, mind you - it was all very incredible, and I had a great time. I don't know - maybe that's down to him not wanting to push himself on anyone. respect? I guess? 

I don't know what this makes me. sad? old? pathetic? he's 24, but all I can say is he made his wants known to me in plain English. He suggested we get together for a drink and all that. so I thought, why the hell not? I'm free. I have no obligations and all that. so I took him up on it. I named the day, place and time. 

The main point for me is, I never did anything like this when I was young. I never thought it would work out for me. Maybe I'm overworking this, but the world is starting to look a little different to me. maybe it's not so bad out there after all. maybe, just maybe, when people tell me I'm attractive and intelligent, I can believe them. 

I'm still standing here next to myself and not believing I managed to pull this off. I didn't dwell on anything negative, I didn't spill all my personal angst to him, I didn't say anything too down about myself, just referred to the age difference and that I hesitated to do anything because of it. we talked, but I spent most of my time drifting in his hazel eyes. smelling his soft skin. running my fingers all through his hair. nibbling his ear and neck. kissing those delectable lips. 

It was so, so effing great.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

PS - no, i was not introduced to his large hadron collider, nor did we talk about uranus. fnarr fnarr.


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

leonardess said:


> PS - no, i was not introduced to his large hadron collider, nor did we talk about uranus. fnarr fnarr.


^lol!

Sounds like you had a really fantastic time together from your previous post btw, good


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

i'm just glad to see you took action and realized your potential. coming from SAS, this is an example of how none of this "anxiety" stuff matters. it's mostly all in our heads.


----------



## dismiss (Jul 26, 2012)

Double Indemnity said:


> This thread comes across as* "Hey old broads, as long as you still look good I'll throw you a bone."*
> 
> I don't think older women are keeping themselves fit so they bang guys in their 20s.


Ahahaha, I love it!!! :teeth This thread is _hilarious_! :clap


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

leonardess said:


> PS - no, i was not introduced to his large hadron collider, nor did we talk about uranus. fnarr fnarr.


Epic lol. Your posts are so awesome I don't even know where to begin.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

thanks peeps! 

i wanted to go by the coffee shop one last time just to gaze on his perfection a bit more, and right away the negatory comments began - don't do that, it's too obvious, you'll be bothering him, he probably wouldn't give a **** - etc etc. 

I went anyway. he'd sent me a text saying he'd be there all day. so why the hell not? what have i got to lose? I did my best to counteract the negative voice. I went in, and when he saw me his face literally lit up. there were customers all around and it was busy, so no chance for any conversation, and I'm not one to shout out in a crowd (or anywhere else really). we locked eyes and grinned at each other then. he made sure to catch my attention later as I was waiting for my coffee. 

and so he will go on tonight to whatever awaits him in the new city. This has been the most perfect interlude I could have wished for.

A note on appearances: he is not tall. he is not buff. I will say objectively that he's probably not everyone's cup of tea, but then no one really is. Seriously. To me, he is gorgeous. And that's something I have also learned - it really is true, no matter what you're throwing down, there are people who are going to like it. That goes for me as well. 

Yep, I'm an old broad now I guess, but I'll tell you something - I'm damn grateful to myself that I take the trouble to watch what I eat and exercise and keep reasonably healthy. In fact, I'm sure I could kick his asteroid, but i'd rather watch it instead. 

Perception of confidence is a funny old thing. We have so many other words for it - hot ****, alpha, attitude, and so on. the thing about these other terms is, we are much more likely to attach negative meanings to them, myself included. It can be hard sometimes to interpret exactly what any given person means by them. I think what it boils down to most of the time is simply confidence. It is good to have confidence in yourself,which is simply believing in yourself, your worth, your right to be here. It is belief in your abilities to make of your life what you will. The lack of it destroys our desire to follow through, to work hard, to put in effort, to take risk, and to take responsibility. Without these things, you are living a stagnant life. 

the only differentiation is that a truly confident person does not need to shove it down others' throats. and I put that here as only a mild caveat. 

It always amazes me, how much I learn from people much younger than myself. I got a lot from that few hours yesterday.


----------

